
Spotify Is Now The Second Biggest Source Of Revenue For Labels - iand
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/Spotify-Is-Now-The-Second-Biggest-Source-Of-3660812.php
======
cjdentra
I have not bought a song off of iTunes since becoming a Spotify customer. It
was a behavioral change for sure.

